
Most(ly Dead) Influential Programming Languages - weinzierl
https://www.hillelwayne.com/post/influential-dead-languages/
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22690229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22690229)

